# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Παρακολούθησης >  >  ρυθμιση ρουτερ οτε

## stinger

αντιμετωπιζω το εξης προβλημα με το ρουτερ του οτε speedport endry2...
επειδη καηκε το παλιο ρουτερ μου εστειλαν το εν λογω ρουτερ ...το dvr το ειχα ρυθμισει στο παλιο ρουτερ και επαιζε κανονικα ..
στο νεο ρουτερ στην ddns οταν παω να δηλωσω για αυτοματη αλλαγη ip και επιλεγω dyndns μου βγαζει αυτοματα σαν provider url http://www.dyndns.com χωρις να με αφηνει να το αλλαξω διοτι το domain mane μου τελειωνει σε dyndns.org .στο προηγουμενο ρουτερ με αφηνε
επισης δεν μπορω να ρυθμισω ftp server ..δεν το βρισκω καθολου σαν ρυθμιση....εχει ρυθμισει καποιος τετοιο ρουτερ??οποια βοηθεια δεκτη
το παλιο ρουτερ ηταν το zte h 108

----------


## manolisp

Το speedport entry 2i δεν εχει καθολου ftp server. Γενικά ειναι πολύ ιδιοτροπο router...
σαν provider ποια εταιρεια εχεις ;
στο πεδιο Host name γραφεις το domain σου...Χωρίς τίτλο.jpg

----------


## stinger

ωραια παμε ...στο dvr ομως εχω ftp server ρυθμισμενο που πρεπει να η πορτα να μπει και στο router για να παιξει...
οσον αφορα το domain name οταν οριζω σαν provider την dyndns μου πετα αυτοματα provider url http//:www.dyndns.com πραγμα που δεν μπορω να αλλαξω διοτι εχω domain name  dyndns.org
θα αλλαξω ρουτερ μου φαινεται

----------


## manolisp

Καπου μπερδευεσαι ! 
to domain σου θα το βαλεις εκει που λεει Ηost name
στον provider θα επιλεξεις την υπηρεσια που σου παρεχει to ddns. 
Χωρίς τίτλο1.jpggia ton ftp server λοιπον , πας να ανοιξεις πορτα στο μενου Ιντερνετ-> security-> Port forwarding

----------


## stinger

εχω λογαριασμο στην dyndns
domain mame εχω φτιαξει s...........dyndns.org το οποιο βαζω στο host mame
το προβλημα ειναι πως οταν επιλεγω τον provider dyndns μου βγαζει provider link dyndns.com το οποιο δεν μπορω να αλλαξω σε dyndns.org οπως εκανα στο παλιο ρουτερ
οσον αφορα το ftp θα  το δοκιμασω

κατι ακομα...στην ρυθμιση wan cannection τι βαζουμε??? atm _dsl η ptm_dsl η ΕΤΗ????

----------


## nestoras

> εχω λογαριασμο στην dyndns
> domain mame εχω φτιαξει s...........dyndns.org το οποιο βαζω στο host mame
> το προβλημα ειναι πως οταν επιλεγω τον provider dyndns μου βγαζει provider link dyndns.com το οποιο δεν μπορω να αλλαξω σε dyndns.org οπως εκανα στο παλιο ρουτερ
> οσον αφορα το ftp θα  το δοκιμασω



Δεν χρειάζεται να το αλλάξεις σε dyndns.org, δουλεύει καλά όπως είναι.
Το port forward είναι στο security (αριστερα) και μετά θα πας σε κάποιο από τα tabs που θα ανοίξουν (port forward για συγκεκριμένα ports ή DMZ αν θέλεις να περνάνε τα πάντα στο DVR).

Ο Μανώλης καλά τα λέει!  :Smile:

----------


## stinger

ναι το θεμα λυθηκε με την ddns το εφτιαξα
με τις πορτες παιδευομαι τωρα
στην ρυθμιση wan cannection τι βαζουμε??? atm _dsl η ptm_dsl η ΕΤΗ????

----------


## nestoras

Αν ειναι vdsl βαζεις ptm. Αν ειναι απλη dsl βαζεις atm.
Αν δεν ξερεις τι ειναι πας στο wan status και βλεπεις ποιο connection εχει την πραγματικη σου IP. Τα υπολοιπα θα ειναι μηδενικα.

----------


## stinger

ειναι ΕΤΗ τελικα η wan connection....εχω κανει ολα σωστα εχω ρυθμισει τις πορτες μου εχω ρυθμισει την dyndns αλλα δεν μπορω ακομα να συνδεθω...θα το ψαξω αυριο μαλλον με καθαρο μυαλο....τα αλλα ρουτερ τα ρυθμιζα αμεσως αυτο με παιδευει..ευχαριστω οσους ασχοληθηκατε με το θεμα μου

----------


## nestoras

> ειναι ΕΤΗ τελικα η wan connection....εχω κανει ολα σωστα εχω ρυθμισει τις πορτες μου εχω ρυθμισει την dyndns αλλα δεν μπορω ακομα να συνδεθω...θα το ψαξω αυριο μαλλον με καθαρο μυαλο....τα αλλα ρουτερ τα ρυθμιζα αμεσως αυτο με παιδευει..ευχαριστω οσους ασχοληθηκατε με το θεμα μου



ETH?? Έχεις κάνει την θύρα 01 σαν εξωτερική θύρα του ρούτερ; Τότε θα έπρεπε να επιλέξεις την ETH...
Αν παίρνεις ιντερνετ μέσω της γραμμής dsl τότε σίγουρα οι επιλογές σου είναι atm ή ptm.

Θα σε διευκολύνει στην αρχή να δοκιμάσεις το DMZ για να δεις ότι δουλεύει τουλάχιστον και αν δουλεύει μετά παίξε με το port forward.
Έχεις επιβεβαιώσει ότι η public IP σου είναι η ίδια που εμφανίζεται και στον λογαριασμό σου στο dyndns;

Αν όχι κάνε επανέκινηση το ρουτερ για να ξανακάνει ανανέωση. Αν στο dyndns σου εμφανίζει μια IP αλλά όχι την public δικιά σου τότε έχουν κάνει "χοντράδα" από τον ΟΤΕ και δε θα μπορέσεις να το φτιάξεις μόνος σου (μου έχει τύχει σε πελάτη).

----------


## stinger

με την dyndns εκανα διασταυρωση μου εμφανιζει την ιδια ip και ανανεωνει την ip μετα απο απανεκινηση του ρουτερ...τωρα οσον αφορα την dmz την δοκιμασα κι αυτην χωρις αποτελεσμα...οσον αφορα την ρυθμιση wan connection εδω με μπερδευει λιγο διοτι βλεπω στο status οτι εχω ΕΤΗ connection και επιλεγω αυτο στο potr forward...adsl συνδεση εχω..το μονο που μου εχει απομεινει ειναι αλλαξω τις πορτες στο dvr μηπως γινεται κατι με αυτες αν και απο το τοπικο δικτυο οταν βαζω την 192.168.1...¨8080 βλεπω το dvr

----------


## her

https://www.cosmote.gr/fixed/help-an...topic/12288892

----------


## nestoras

> με την dyndns εκανα διασταυρωση μου εμφανιζει την ιδια ip και ανανεωνει την ip μετα απο απανεκινηση του ρουτερ...τωρα οσον αφορα την dmz την δοκιμασα κι αυτην χωρις αποτελεσμα...οσον αφορα την ρυθμιση wan connection εδω με μπερδευει λιγο διοτι βλεπω στο status οτι εχω ΕΤΗ connection και επιλεγω αυτο στο potr forward...adsl συνδεση εχω..το μονο που μου εχει απομεινει ειναι αλλαξω τις πορτες στο dvr μηπως γινεται κατι με αυτες αν και απο το τοπικο δικτυο οταν βαζω την 192.168.1...¨8080 βλεπω το dvr



Το port forward έχει νόημα όταν γίνεται από την public IP προς μία IP του εσωτερικού δικτύου. Στην κατάσταση των ATM και PTM τι σου βγάζει;

----------


## stinger

στην καρτελα που κανω port forward πρεπει να διαλεξω wan connection...εχει 3 επιλογες ATM-RTM-ETH....

----------


## nestoras

Ωραία, αφου εχεις απλη dsl κι οχι vdsl η σωστη επιλογη ειναι η atm_dsl.
Δοκιμασε να ανεβασεις το wan port range απο 1123-1123 σε πχ 8765-8765. Τα ports υποχρεωτικα θα πρεπει να ειναι πανω απο το 1024 (της wan) γιατι αλλιως στα κόβει ο ΟΤΕ.

----------


## katmadas

Απο το ρουτερ ρυθμισε και firewall se low επιπεδο.
Τσεκαρε αν εχεις βαλει σωστα το gateway μην εχει αλλαξει η ip του ρουτερ.
Τσεκαρε την ip του καταγραφικου.
τσεκαρε στον λογαριασμο του πελατη σου για την ασφαλεια που βαζει ο οτε να την απενεργοποιησεις.

Σε παρομοιο προβλημμα με αυτο το ρουτερ που δεν μου ανοιγαν οι πορτες καναμε αναβαθμισει μεσω δικτυου και το προβλημμα λυθηκε.
Τσεκα

----------


## stinger

ενταξει παιδια το προβλημα λυθηκε και δουλεουν ολα κανονικα τωρα....ευχαριστω οσους βοηθησαν και ειμαι εδω να βοηθησω αν καποιος εχει παρομοιο προβλημα....

----------


## katmadas

> ενταξει παιδια το προβλημα λυθηκε και δουλεουν ολα κανονικα τωρα....ευχαριστω οσους βοηθησαν και ειμαι εδω να βοηθησω αν καποιος εχει παρομοιο προβλημα....



Τι εφταιγε Σπυρο?

----------

mikemtb (14-09-16)

----------


## stinger

εβαλα στο midle το filewall και εφτιαξα αλλη πορτα στο dvr και αλλαξα και το wan connection σε atm dsl και επαιξε...ευχαριστω και παλι

----------


## kostas-21

Stinger,βλεπω οτι εχεις λογαριασμο  FTP,πληρωνεις γι¨αυτο η ειναι δωρεαν?

----------


## stinger

το μονο που πληρωνω ειναι συνδρομη  στην dyndns ...

----------

